

Ask HN: what software you use to create UML's? - p47

Hi,<p>I'm currently with AgroUML, but it's still needs a lot of work :/. I'm working with my team remotely so important for me is easy sharing options with my teammates.<p>What do you use for remote work?
======
ajg1977
Visual Paradigm -

* It's cross platform (I use it at work on PC and home on a Mac).

* The pricing is very fair, particularly the single-user edition ($70).

* The community and viewer editions are free.

* It has nice support for automatically aligning/formatting/reorganizing diagrams.

On the downside the toolbar isn't that great, many common operations are in
the main or context menus. Also the diagram explorer doesn't support
subfolders for grouping things together.

<http://www.visual-paradigm.com>

------
justlearning
staruml - <http://staruml.sourceforge.net> on windows.

just in case, you are using eclipse/netbeans, they have decent modelling
capabilities.

------
stefano
I've found ArgoUML to be quite hard to work with. BoUML is much better.

